# tarantula barn review?



## adtoli (Oct 11, 2009)

hey guys n gals, new to these boards so hi. the tarantulabarn.com, any good? ive seen a T on their site that i like. are they good to deal with/ many DOA's etc??? thanks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

adtoli said:


> hey guys n gals, new to these boards so hi. the tarantulabarn.com, any good? ive seen a T on their site that i like. are they good to deal with/ many DOA's etc??? thanks


I ahve bought from them. It sometimes thakes a little longer tha you would like to get your order but i haven't had a DOA or anything like that


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

TEENY said:


> I ahve bought from them. It sometimes thakes a little longer tha you would like to get your order but i haven't had a DOA or anything like that


Doesnt one of there team post on RFUK? a freemason i presume, thats usually a good sign for being a somewhat trustworthy place to shop (as long as you dont f em off lol)


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Seansmegghead said:


> Doesnt one of there team post on RFUK? a freemason i presume, thats usually a good sign for being a somewhat trustworthy place to shop (as long as you dont f em off lol)


 
Why do you think they are a freemason?


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

This is if a member of them posts on this forum, as he uses the masonic symbol.

like i said just presuming, he could be a fan of tarantulabarn and a mason or likes masonic symbols.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeh one of them does post on here, good shop with a good reputation.


----------



## bonbons (Dec 9, 2009)

I been dealing with them 4 years a very reliable company​


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, Steve from tarantulabarn is a decent guy, I've bought and sold with steve and would recommend him to anyone.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Steve's awesome always had stuff arrive quickly and communications couldn't be easier if you have any concerns ring him he will answer any concerns you have.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Unfortunately the only thing I've bought from them (at a show) died before I got it home  
I seem to be the odd one out though : victory:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like you can count on them for a square deal.


----------



## adtoli (Oct 11, 2009)

thx a lot for all your responses. sounds good, i shall give them a go.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have bought from T-Barn twice now and both spdiers were in good health and eat perfectly


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi have ordered from them twice this year.
the first order was completely wrong but was resolved quickly.
second order end of june, a wrongly identified sling ( ordered a G pulcheripes, recieved L parahybana) still not resolved.
could not get replies via the website only by pm on rfuk.
last pm that was sent said they were going to resolve the problem but haven't heard anything since.
Hope this helps


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

jagos12 said:


> Hi have ordered from them twice this year.
> the first order was completely wrong but was resolved quickly.
> second order end of june, a wrongly identified sling ( ordered a G pulcheripes, recieved L parahybana) still not resolved.
> could not get replies via the website only by pm on rfuk.
> ...


Why don't you pick the bloody phone up and ring them jeez, why are people afraid of ringing these people they don't bite, always reading negativity like they are not returning emails still not resolved etc etc phone them. Maybe you don't know how to use a telephone if so maybe you could get someone to phone for you.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Pied Piper said:


> Why don't you pick the bloody phone up and ring them jeez, why are people afraid of ringing these people they don't bite, always reading negativity like they are not returning emails still not resolved etc etc phone them. Maybe you don't know how to use a telephone if so maybe you could get someone to phone for you.


:lol2:

Jagos12 has clearly stated that the trader is aware of the problem but has done nothing about it. Shouldn't the onus be on him to pick the bloody phone up and get it sorted?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

jagos12 said:


> Hi have ordered from them twice this year.
> the first order was completely wrong but was resolved quickly.
> second order end of june, a wrongly identified sling ( ordered a G pulcheripes, recieved L parahybana) still not resolved.
> *could not get replies via the website only by pm on rfuk.*
> ...


Ring them


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW Pied Piper , had never thought of phoning them !! but until i work out how to shove a photo down the phone ( for help iding sling) I'll stick to Pm's and email that way i have a record of all comms and dates they took place, hope you haven't lost to much sleep worrying your pretty little head about why i didn't phone ( hope this comes across as condescending as yours did)
the thread was about tarantula barn reviews i reviewed it on my own experiences hope thats OK with you?
they asked for my address which i sent ( sorry pied piper should I have phoned do you think??) just waiting for a replacement. i know maybe they can push it down the phone


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice reply :lol2: :flrt:


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Will you break bread with me now :notworthy:


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

:lol2: mmmmm bread


----------



## Abi-snail (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi. I ordered an albino A. fulica from Tarantulabarn last week and haven't heard a thing - not even an email to confirm they received my order. Can't get on their web site because it's "under construction" and can't find a phone number. Anyone have their phone number? I'm assuming they are just busy, but I would like to know what's happening with my order.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Abi-snail said:


> Hi. I ordered an albino A. fulica from Tarantulabarn last week and haven't heard a thing - not even an email to confirm they received my order. Can't get on their web site because it's "under construction" and can't find a phone number. Anyone have their phone number? I'm assuming they are just busy, but I would like to know what's happening with my order.


Have you PM'd him on here? He was on here earlier today.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea same here i ordered some isopods off him a couple of weeks back and havent herd a thing back yet apart from paypal aproveing my payment ??
is the site having problems or ???


----------



## Abi-snail (Mar 2, 2010)

*Tarantulabarn*

Hi. I'm new here too.

I'm glad to hear they're legit. I was worried because I ordered an albino GALS from them last week and haven't heard anything and haven't been able to get hold of them to ask about it. Hopefully little Snailbino will arrive soon. Maybe I'm just being impatient.


----------



## Abi-snail (Mar 2, 2010)

Oops. This is the thread I already write in. I'm not the most computer literate. PM the Tarantula barn guy? Don't really know what that means. I'll emplore this site some more. Thanks.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Private Message: click on the user's name and a drop down menu appears, choose "send a private message to XYZ" et voila.


----------

